# Where is the fireworks national day 2011?



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if there would be any firework displays on national day from the Atlantis Hotel? Anyone knows?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fireworks on the creek on Friday at 8 pm I saw in the paper today.


----------

